# Bioscape - A Sonic Kaleidoscope of Found Sound Cinematics



## Luftrum (Sep 4, 2020)

Dear VI Control friends.

I am proud to announce the release of Bioscape where field recordings merge together in a sonic kaleidoscope of found sound cinematics – from underscoring pads to drones, pulses and textures.

Bioscape is a 4.5GB Kontakt instrument that is based on *field recordings and found sounds* to create musical content, particularly suitable for game and filmscore composers but works extremely well with ambient music, music concréte, sound healing, music therapy or as a standalone experimental instrument.

Below is a short 2-minute intro teaser on YouTube, there's a link to the full length 30-minute vid at the end of the teaser.



Bioscape contains hundreds of field recordings and found sounds from hydrophonic desert wind to abandoned factory drones, from ghostly ringing rocks to cracking icy rivers, all sorted in different sound categories. Using the sound material, a team of excellent sound designers have crafted over 320 presets sorted in categories from pulses to pads, textures, ASMR, drones, playables and effects.

Bioscape is an official Native Instruments third party library, made for the free Kontakt Player so you do not need the full version of Kontakt to play Bioscape. It is fully *NKS compatible* and supports *drag & drop*, so you can use your own sounds and samples. It is installed directly in Native Access, just enter the serial number and click install.

_*Bioscape supports drag & drop, so you can use your own field recordings and samples*_






Just drag & drop a sample to the waveform display. You can drag & drop single samples but not multi-samples. If there are loop points in the wave file, it will load the loop too. User samples will automatically be mapped to root note C3 and located in the ‘User’ category.

Within the DNA of Bioscape is a multifaceted instrument that on one side can sound as atonal and dark as you want and on the other side produce the most ethereal and light timbres. It contains presets by sound designers such as Arksun, Simon Stockhausen, Claus Gahrn, Adam Pietruszko, Empty Vessel, Luftrum, Sonic Underworld, Echo Season and Triple Spiral Audio.

One of the key features in Bioscape is the recording automation – a creative tool where you can record motion to shape the character of the sound over time. With this, you can create organic and dynamic movement to the cutoff, volume, pitch, panning and effects, from slow motion to fast and drastic changes.

_*The recording automation, a creative tool to shape the character of the sound over time...*_







Bioscape is our biggest, longest running, most complex and mind-bending project in the history of Luftrum. With two years in the making, over 14000 lines of code and 30 people involved in the creation, from world-class field recordists to graphic designers, programmers and a team of excellent sound designers, we are proud to finally set it free from the sound lab.

Check out the playlist below, with demo tracks by a variety of amazing composers, showing the many sides of Bioscape from dark cinematic to light ambient. More info to be found on the Bioscape page.

Luftrum, over and out...


----------



## Ndee (Sep 5, 2020)

this looks and sounds like absolutely amazing. Nice to see someone trying to reach for a unique character.


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Sep 5, 2020)

Another fine release from Luftrum following from the success of Lunaris, which begs me to ask the question, are there any crossgrade discounts available for owners of Lunaris at all?



Luftrum said:


> Dear VI Control friends.
> 
> I am proud to announce the release of Bioscape where field recordings merge together in a sonic kaleidoscope of found sound cinematics – from underscoring pads to drones, pulses and textures.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 5, 2020)

Ndee said:


> this looks and sounds like absolutely amazing. Nice to see someone trying to reach for a unique character.


Thank you so much. I hope the outcome reflects the time and nurturing that went into the creation process.


mr.vad0614 said:


> Another fine release from Luftrum following from the success of Lunaris, which begs me to ask the question, are there any crossgrade discounts available for owners of Lunaris at all?


There's not a dedicated crossgrade offer, but I have an exclusive 20% newsletter subscriber discount, so if you are on the mailing list you already got a discount code in your inbox. Otherwise you can subscribe and receive a 20% discount code too. That's the best discount at the moment.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 5, 2020)

I had only short time to test this one out but I am really impressed so far .

Far away from getting into the details (have not even touched the modulation and effects pages) but the snapshots gives you a good idea of what the library is capable of.

And with the recordable modulation on the main page (6 quick modulation sliders and the x/y pad for the soundsources) I am more then busy for now .

Not to forget the two Mutate buttons which are really unique and gives you the option to completely change the sound character of evry snapshot, that opens really impressive and weird soundscaping options.

A really good (20 pages) manual and the longer walkthrough video gets you well started.

I am mostly into real ambient kind of presets and so far have only tested the texture snapshots which gives you more then enough in this direction.

Some more annotations: on first try for me it is much more intuitivly useable then Lunaris, separating the soundsources in two pages A and B really brings evrything to start on the main page (only thing: I should not forget about that there two more soundsources on the other page ).

I was unsure how much it will overlapp with the two soniccouture libraries in the same direction I already have (Haunted spaces, Geosonics), especially as the central concept overlapps a lot with Haunted spaces, but the sounds are totally different, kind of "inbetween" the two in a way (geosonic with target on "real" ambiences and haunted spaces on processed ones), and really serving my needs of "ambient" very, very well.

And not to forget: I can use it (on one track at least, and thats all thats needed for me) without problems on my old notebook with 8 GB Ram, that is kind of impossible with Lunaris.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 5, 2020)

wish I had money for this one, looks fun


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 6, 2020)

A little question: I was happy being able using it while I am on the road with my old notebook on the weekends and now while trying to play around a little bit with it to just adjust some snapshots to my liking I just doubled the cpu use by changing the second mutate button from "cell" to "earth" (so that I get "Ambient earth", which really sounds nice), could that be ?

With "Ambient athmosphere" the cpu goes down again but it just does not sound that impressive then with "earth" for that patch . Apart from that I only exchanged some samples but that does not seem to have lots of influence on the cpu. Then it would be good to know a little bit more about whats going on in the background with theses mutate buttons.


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 6, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Then it would be good to know a little bit more about whats going on in the background with theses mutate buttons.


Hello KarlHeinz. First of all, thank you so much for the mini review you did above. I am glad to read that you enjoy the sound of Bioscape. The _Mutate _function in the center of the user interface create various mutations of the sounds. With this, you can transform existing presets using two distinctive DNA types. The outcome of the transformation range from subtle to wild.






The upper part of _Mutate_ makes changes to the Main tab such as envelopes, filter types, cutoff value, playback modes etc. while the lower part is making changes to the stuff going on in the Mod and Effects tab such as changing LFO rates, turning effects on / off, setting a specific sequence pattern, setting specific reverb value etc. and some of those settings might be a bit CPU demanding, for instance the lower setting Earth you are referring to does this:

*Mod tab:* Set SEQ2 to 1/8, Set LFO1 to 0.10Hz, LFO2 to 0.15Hz turn sync OFF
*Effects tab:* AB Replika Delay ON type Diffusion, CD Replika Delay On, Type Tape

I promise I will add all the different settings to the PDF manual at some point, so those interested in the settings can take a deeper look "behind the scenes".


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks a lot for the explanation  .

Thats good to know that there are completely different targets with the two mutant buttons.

So maybe just turning on the two replikas (in context with the other modulators) was enough for that cpu increase on my old notebook (which is by no way a scale to mesure a library in 2020  ).

As with Lunaris (and maybe even more cause its really more intuitive for me) what I already love is how easy it is two adept the snapshot settings for making your own patches with just exchanging some sounds and playing around with the modulation options.


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes, the Replika delay is somewhat CPU consuming and having two of them activated at the same time might cause a bit of stuggles for older machines. The Replika delay is actually based on the Replika XT delay plugin by Native Instruments and it's a huuuge upgrade compared to the legacy Kontakt delay. Replika has five different delay algorithms from Tape to Analogue, Vintage, Modern and Diffusion, the latter is a reverb-sounding delay - perfect for big ambient washes. 

I think that having 2 x Replika delays working in pair for both the dual layers in Bioscape is a world of infinite creativity, for just the delay effect alone.


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 9, 2020)

Per request, the Bioscape PDF User Manual has been updated with a list of the different settings which the Mutate function changes, so if you (or anyone else) would like a deeper "look behind the scenes" then the settings can be found on the final pages of the now 24-page PDF manual.

The Bioscape User Manual can download directly here: https://link.luftrum.com/bioPDF


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks a lot for the manual update  

This is really great getting to know a little bit more about whats going on in the background and in which direction it might make sense to go.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow. This sounds fantastic!


----------



## benmrx (Sep 9, 2020)

Wait...., maybe I just haven't been keeping up with all the latest libraries, but I've NEVER seen the ability to drag 'n drop your own sample on the Kontakt interface like this. This is HUGE!!!

Out of curiosity, what happens with that audio file? Does Kontakt reference it in its original location or does the sample get copied to a new directory?

And yeah, just to echo the above statements, this library sounds and looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Technostica (Sep 9, 2020)

benmrx said:


> Wait...., maybe I just haven't been keeping up with all the latest libraries, but I've NEVER seen the ability to drag 'n drop your own sample on the Kontakt interface like this. This is HUGE!!!


It’s a feature that was added to a version of Kontakt 6.x so is used by more and more libraries.


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 10, 2020)

benmrx said:


> Wait...., maybe I just haven't been keeping up with all the latest libraries, but I've NEVER seen the ability to drag 'n drop your own sample on the Kontakt interface like this. This is HUGE!!!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what happens with that audio file? Does Kontakt reference it in its original location or does the sample get copied to a new directory?
> 
> And yeah, just to echo the above statements, this library sounds and looks fantastic!!!


Thanks! Yes, the drag & drop feature was implemented in Kontakt v6.2 so it's still a fairly new feature but probably the most requested Kontakt feature of them all. It opens up a world of options for sample libraries and it makes the whole difference, to be able to import and use your own samples.

Kontakt references the samples from the user directory. It will not create a copy of the sample to any location. User samples are mapped to root note C3 and can be accessed from the 'User' category in Bioscape.

Development fact: Drag & drop was not integrated in the first final version of Bioscape. It simply wasn't in Kontakt at that time. And I was looking into all sorts of ways and workarounds to import and make user samples work with Bioscape - but it just wasn't doable, no matter what we did. 

So... around the time when Bioscape was almost completed and only the final details were being adjusted, then NI introduced this long awaited drag & drop feature, which was crucial to have in a library as Bioscape. I asked the scripter, because everything in Bioscape is closely tied together and integrating drag & drop in a completed instrument is far more complex in comparison to have it integrated from the start, but he made it work in the end. It delayed the whole release a bit, but I wouldn't launch Bioscape without.


----------



## glittle (Sep 11, 2020)

Seems like a nicely crafted instrument. I'm bringing a couple of questions here from that thread over in the Sample Talk forum. Thanks for the response and pointer to the video of how to program in movement. My further questions:

1) I assume stereo samples are supported, but just wanted to double-check.

2) Is there any use of Kontakt's granular functions here (like Time/Tone machines)? Or is that a "open the wrench" kind of thing?

3) Can the root key of samples (either native or imported) be changed so they play back at different intervals relative to each other? Or is that only done with the tune knob? And in fact, is changing the tune knob to an octave up any different than changing the root key to be an octave lower?

4) Regarding the x/y path... can one draw that path, then add some random "variation" around the current path point at any given time? So that the patch kind of "meanders" roughly along a programmed path, but with some variation? A "meander" parameter, as it were?

5) I wasn't 100% clear on what you meant (in the Sample Talk) thread when you said " You can randomize the sequencers and LFO's by using the 'randomize' button"... is that just a random initial value, or...? Is there no "random" or "sample/hold" waveform available on the LFOs?

6) How much of the motions can be written into a DAW (Cubase in my case)? For instance, if I wanted to create some A/B/C/D mix movement that coincided with specific timeline events in cubase (either by beat or by time), can that movement be drawn into the automation? and if so, how does that work for an x/y controller? Does that translate to two controller lanes -- one for the X axis and one for the Y axis?

Thanks much!


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 12, 2020)

glittle said:


> Seems like a nicely crafted instrument. I'm bringing a couple of questions here from that thread over in the Sample Talk forum. Thanks for the response and pointer to the video of how to program in movement. My further questions:
> 
> 1) I assume stereo samples are supported, but just wanted to double-check.


Thank you. Yes, stereo samples are supported, although it only displays as a single waveform in the display window when imported via drag & drop.



glittle said:


> 2) Is there any use of Kontakt's granular functions here (like Time/Tone machines)? Or is that a "open the wrench" kind of thing?


Bioscape isn't using any granular functions to play the samples. It uses the Time Machine feature to timestretch samples via the effects tab.



glittle said:


> 3) Can the root key of samples (either native or imported) be changed so they play back at different intervals relative to each other? Or is that only done with the tune knob? And in fact, is changing the tune knob to an octave up any different than changing the root key to be an octave lower?


The root key is set to C3 for all imported user samples per default and cannot be changed. You can tune the samples using the _Tune _knob, this alters the sample playback but it's a destructive process and different from transposing it. In most cases though, using the _Tune _knob to notch samples a few semi-tones would be okay and likely hardly noticeable.



glittle said:


> 4) Regarding the x/y path... can one draw that path, then add some random "variation" around the current path point at any given time? So that the patch kind of "meanders" roughly along a programmed path, but with some variation? A "meander" parameter, as it were?


No, sorry.



glittle said:


> 5) I wasn't 100% clear on what you meant (in the Sample Talk) thread when you said " You can randomize the sequencers and LFO's by using the 'randomize' button"... is that just a random initial value, or...? Is there no "random" or "sample/hold" waveform available on the LFOs?


Using the _Randomize _button in the modulation tab will set all LFO's and sequencers to random values and rates. There is no S/H values for the LFO's.



glittle said:


> 6) How much of the motions can be written into a DAW (Cubase in my case)? For instance, if I wanted to create some A/B/C/D mix movement that coincided with specific timeline events in cubase (either by beat or by time), can that movement be drawn into the automation? and if so, how does that work for an x/y controller? Does that translate to two controller lanes -- one for the X axis and one for the Y axis?


The movement of the faders for the _Quick Mod_ and _Quick FX_ controls can be assigned to MIDI CC and automated via your DAW, you can right-click these faders and choose _Learn MIDI CC# Automation_ you can do that with most knobs and faders in Kontakt in general, same can be achieved via the _Automation _tab in Kontakt browser. 

The X/Y pad on the other hand, is limited to the motion you draw and cannot be assigned to MIDI CC values, not at this point at least, it is possible to integrate but it would require the change to be scripted into the feature before it can be used.


----------



## P.N. (Sep 13, 2020)

glittle said:


> 6) How much of the motions can be written into a DAW (Cubase in my case)? For instance, if I wanted to create some A/B/C/D mix movement that coincided with specific timeline events in cubase (either by beat or by time), can that movement be drawn into the automation? and if so, how does that work for an x/y controller? Does that translate to two controller lanes -- one for the X axis and one for the Y axis?



Regarding the XY pad, while there isn't a specific MIDI CC implementantion, DAW automation can be done with Kontakt's host automation feature:

- "Mix Pad X" and "Mix Pad Y" (the first two automation parameters).

Yes, you need to write to 2 lanes, one for each axis.

Please make sure you turn off the play/record buttons for the mix pad when writing host automation data, otherwise they will interfere with each other.

Paulo


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 15, 2020)

I decided to create this demo to thank Luftrum for years of fabulous sound creations and for being a great chess opponent.



Bioscape allowed me to create organic sounds that really inspired me into this dreamy track, I hope you like it.

Patches used (all from Luftrum BioScape):
Keys: Atom Electro Watts LUF
Pulse: A Soft Cluster Wind LUF
Rain: Rain sound from Bioscape, no effects except a bit of reverb.
BioCello: Custom made patch out of the "Bowed Diddley Bow" Recording
Final Distortion sound: Hardangervidda TSA

non Bioscape sounds:
Cinesamples Tina Guo Cello
Final seconds of the song has a very soft Sine Wave near the end to increase perceived fundamental sound.


----------



## bunja1979 (Sep 17, 2020)

can you make the gui larger its a lot smaller than other libarie ones at the moment cheers


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 17, 2020)

It can be done but it's not an insignificant effort, so it will take time.


----------



## shponglefan (Sep 17, 2020)

Luftrum said:


> There's not a dedicated crossgrade offer, but I have an exclusive 20% newsletter subscriber discount, so if you are on the mailing list you already got a discount code in your inbox. Otherwise you can subscribe and receive a 20% discount code too. That's the best discount at the moment.



Do discounts stack? I notice there is a 10% discount if buying 2x products, so would the the subscriber discount be added to that (e.g. 30% overall)?


----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 17, 2020)

Pedro Camacho said:


> I decided to create this demo to thank Luftrum for years of fabulous sound creations and for being a great chess opponent.




Subtle, smooth and beautiful--I truly like it, want it on my Spotify playlist.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Sep 17, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> Subtle, smooth and beautiful--I truly like it, want it on my Spotify playlist.


Oh thank you so much... really!


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 18, 2020)

bunja1979 said:


> can you make the gui larger its a lot smaller than other libarie ones at the moment cheers


I have noted your suggestion down, and as EvilDragon writes then it is possible and I will see what can be done to integrate it.


shponglefan said:


> Do discounts stack? I notice there is a 10% discount if buying 2x products, so would the the subscriber discount be added to that (e.g. 30% overall)?


The discounts do not stack sorry, it's the same discount type. With two products it would be best just using the new subscriber discount and then save 20% but that changes with four products... then it would be best not to use the new subscriber discount since the automated one gives you 30% off instead.


----------



## bunja1979 (Sep 18, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> It can be done but it's not an insignificant effort, so it will take time.


do u mean there is no option but it will be implemented ? cheers


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 18, 2020)

There's no option at this time, yes.


----------



## bunja1979 (Sep 18, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> There's no option at this time, yes.


ok man thanks


----------



## Montisquirrel (Sep 18, 2020)

Pedro Camacho said:


> I decided to create this demo to thank Luftrum for years of fabulous sound creations and for being a great chess opponent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very relaxing. This should be an official demo. love the sounds and the way you present them.

Edit: Ok, just saw that is is in the playlist of Luftrum


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 22, 2020)

Montisquirrel said:


> Very relaxing. This should be an official demo.


Yes it's added to the Bioscape playlist, which contains over 18 demo tracks showing the multi faceted sides of Bioscape from Arksun's disturbingly dark chaos to Steven Faile's mezmerising light ambient demo. Many of the tracks are created using Bioscape as the only instrument and some of the tracks has a preset breakdown in the description, so those interested can have a look "behind the scenes".

There's also demos by Arksun, Torley, Amphilium and many others. It seems I cannot link a playlist on VI where the tracks are shown (if anyone knows how, let me know) but the full playlist including Pedro's contribution above can be found here:

*Bioscape Demo Tracks*


----------



## pinki (Sep 25, 2020)

Just discovered this and must say it is a fabulous instrument full of creative possibilities.


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 28, 2020)

pinki said:


> Just discovered this and must say it is a fabulous instrument full of creative possibilities.


Thank you pinki. I think that particularly the drag & drop opens up a whole new world of creative possibilities compared to a closed system, being able to use your own sounds is a major leap forward from older Kontakt versions.


----------



## Luftrum (Oct 30, 2020)

Sam Burt from Sample Library Review did a very in-depth and thorough review of Bioscape. In the review he writes: 

"_When a sound designing master meets superb sound recordists and leading preset programmers the result is the beguiling Bioscape. Created entirely from field recordings and found sounds, it creates a menagerie of sonic wonder..."_

This is a detailed and highly recommended review, if you want to dive deeper into Bioscape from a user perspective. Read the full review right here (click).


----------



## Luftrum (Nov 3, 2020)

Bioscape is *30% off *during the Halloween Sale on The Patchbay which is the only official reseller of Bioscape at the moment. This offer is valid until November 11, just saying! You can grab Bioscape for some $108 (down from $159). 

This offer also applies to Lunaris and anything else from the Luftrum portfolio: https://thepatchbay.co.uk/creator/luftrum1/store/


----------



## muadgil (Nov 5, 2020)

I was waitng for BF to order it...
Downloading right now  
Can't wait to play with it! This instrument is exactly what I was looking for...


----------



## Luftrum (Nov 9, 2020)

muadgil said:


> I was waitng for BF to order it...
> Downloading right now
> Can't wait to play with it! This instrument is exactly what I was looking for...


Thanks for your support! I won't be having a Black Friday sale, but instead I will have a Winter sale in start December.

By the way, some general Bioscape info: There's a bigger GUI in the making, together with a handful of new _Reverse _themed presets. Both will be available as an update through Native Access, hopefully around Christmas. It will be made so you can choose the original GUI size or the larger size, whatever you prefer. Switchable through a click.

_(Edit: The UI designer tells me, that although it will be made possible through a click, the size change itself doesn't happen in real time, instantaneously, it will require a Kontakt engine restart)_


----------



## Luftrum (Nov 19, 2020)

Last week, Bioscape won the *KVR Audio Readers Choice Award* in the category _Favorite Sampled Virtual Instrument_.

We are both humbled and honored considering the strong field of truly fine nominations from Spectrasonics, Spitfire Audio and Heavyocity. We wouldn’t have won, if it wasn’t for a very supporting user base - thanks to all who nominated and voted for Bioscape.


----------



## muadgil (Nov 19, 2020)

Well deserved price! Your VI is really great. Endless possibilities, and being able to load your own sounds is the icing on the cake. 
Love your presets too, I'll have to train a lot to achieve your performances...


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 7, 2020)

I just introduced my highly anticipated *Winter Sale *and right now you can save 30% on Bioscape which is down *from $159 to $111* during the sale, so if you missed the intro discount - now is the chance! Enter _fallingsnow _in the promo field at checkout to apply the discount. 

My other Kontakt library Lunaris is 40% off during the sale, down *from $159 to $95*.

The Winter Sale is active until December 28 and a similar sale will not take place before July 2021.


----------



## sonicviz (Dec 7, 2020)

Just picked this up, thanks for the discount! I almost got it a couple of weeks back, but it was a tossup between Bioscape and Pigments 2 & Pigments 2 won the toss, though I did get your Pigments preset pack too

Sounds great, looking forward to using it.

Looking forward to the update as well.

One suggestion: Would be nice to have the existing preset motion data also available for import for experimentation. More options for random paths would be useful too.


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 7, 2020)

Just had a listen to the presets. They sound amazing and very organic. 
If I did games/films or Ambient I'd snap this up in a instant.


----------



## sonicviz (Dec 7, 2020)

FYI NI download still contains old version of manual 1.01, so I updated it from the link you posted earlier


----------



## Per Boysen (Dec 18, 2020)

I just bought Bioscape, but received only "order confirmation" and no download link. Other products from Luftrum that were part of the purchase presented me download links, but not Bioscape. How did you guys who have bought Bioscape get at the downoad?


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 18, 2020)

Per Boysen said:


> I just bought Bioscape, but received only "order confirmation" and no download link. Other products from Luftrum that were part of the purchase presented me download links, but not Bioscape. How did you guys who have bought Bioscape get at the downoad?



You download it via Native Access.


----------



## Per Boysen (Dec 18, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> You download it via Native Access.


Thank you. That was my guess, but I have not received a serial to tell Native Access about the new family member.


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 18, 2020)

Per Boysen said:


> Thank you. That was my guess, but I have not received a serial to tell Native Access about the new family member.



It's possible they ran out of serial numbers and have to get more. I had something similar happen when I bought a library from Best Service. Took over 24 hours for a serial # to be issued.


----------



## Per Boysen (Dec 18, 2020)

shponglefan said:


> It's possible they ran out of serial numbers and have to get more. I had something similar happen when I bought a library from Best Service. Took over 24 hours for a serial # to be issued.


Good point. Thanks. I'll wait and see.


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi Per. First of all thanks for your order. The serial should be together with your order confirmation, look for an email from E-Junkie, it should be inside. If not let me know and I will send you the serial manually. 

And yes, Bioscape is downloaded and installed directly in Native Access after entering the serial number.


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 19, 2020)

sonicviz said:


> One suggestion: Would be nice to have the existing preset motion data also available for import for experimentation. More options for random paths would be useful too.



I just spotted this question and sure, you can already do this. 

There is a menu right above the XY pad (where the arrow is pointing) and through this you can *export motion data* and* import motion data* too. This means, you can create and save your own recorded motion - it saves data from all seven controls that are capable of being recorded, you can even export motion data from existing presets too so... if you stumble upon a preset with an interesting recorded path, just save it and load it into another preset.


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 21, 2020)

And then it came to our attention that Bioscape made it to the *Best of 2020* list in the category_ Best Sound Design in Sample Libraries & Virtual Instruments_ which is an end-of-year list by Sample Library Review celebrating the best of virtual instruments, plugins and sample libraries. 

What to say? It's an honor to be on that list, out of so many fine releases over the year. Check out the YouTube vid if you haven't already, there's a lot of great stuff to be discovered from many different companies.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi,

I just realized that there is an update in Native access but could not find out what this is all about ?


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 21, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> I just realized that there is an update in Native access but could not find out what this is all about ?


Yes I know but shhhh... don't tell anyone just yet! 

It's an early Christmas present that was implemented the other day but I won't officially announce it before Christmas day, but if we can keep it between you and me then Bioscape is updated to v1.1 adding 122 new 'Reverse' themed presets to the factory library and some other minor adjustments. The update is free of course, just update directly in Native Access.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 21, 2020)

Sorry, did not know that, just saw it in Native access and was wondering, but I keep my mouth shut


----------



## Montisquirrel (Dec 23, 2020)

Thank you for the sale. I finally got Bioscape yesterday and only played with it for maybe an hour, but I already fall in love with it. This is one of the moments when you start a new music software and you realize you got something special, its like being part of a special secret club. The engine alone with having import of your own samples is already worth the price. I was going to get Vista, but I skiped it and got Bioscape instead as my own Christmas present. I will write more in some weeks, because I really want to learn the details.


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 23, 2020)

It's official now. 

Bioscape is updated to v1.1 with 122 new _Reverse _themed presets, from dark cinematic effects to distorted risers, subtle pads and esoteric textures. The update is free of course and done directly in Native Access. The 8-minute vid below is an audio demo of 20 of the new presets. Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Luftrum (Jan 25, 2021)

Just an update on the interface. We are working on the bigger GUI size of Bioscape, it is progressing and near completion, there's still some coding to be done and the effects tab need a few adjustments too. This is how the main tab will look like (still in progress):


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 25, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Just an update on the interface. We are working on the bigger GUI size of Bioscape


This is great!  Any chance Lunaris will get an overhaul too?


----------



## Luftrum (Jan 25, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> This is great!  Any chance Lunaris will get an overhaul too?


That is the plan, yes! Lunaris is top priority for 2021. Last week I was in dialogue with the scripter of Lunaris regarding a major update, but he is a really busy guy so nothing will happen around the corner, but it is on the schedule board.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jan 25, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Just an update on the interface. We are working on the bigger GUI size of Bioscape, it is progressing and near completion, there's still some coding to be done and the effects tab need a few adjustments too. This is how the main tab will look like (still in progress):


That will make this even better. Thanks for sharing, looking forward to get an update email


----------



## Luftrum (Jan 28, 2021)

This thread here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ing-ine-crackling-anyone.104493/#post-4744211

This led me to the discovery of Jonna Jinton which led me to the creation of the _Ice Song_ preset below, using four ice recordings in Bioscape. The preset is not part of Bioscape (yet) but if you own Bioscape you can download it directly here: Ice Song.nksn

Creating the preset led me to create the vid below, enjoy.


----------



## Luftrum (Feb 12, 2021)

There's a Bioscape give-away event on the Luftrum Facebook page, you can win a license of Bioscape ($159) to you and up to three of your music / producer / composer friends, all you have to do is to tag those who deserve to enrich their DAW with found sound cinematics. The friends-pack will be drawn February 17.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Feb 15, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> This thread here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ing-ine-crackling-anyone.104493/#post-4744211
> 
> This led me to the discovery of Jonna Jinton which led me to the creation of the _Ice Song_ preset below, using four ice recordings in Bioscape. The preset is not part of Bioscape (yet) but if you own Bioscape you can download it directly here: Ice Song.nksn
> 
> Creating the preset led me to create the vid below, enjoy.



Beautiful!


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 20, 2021)

I got this today with a little discount, and my whole morning has been ruined. @Luftrum and his people truly have something amazing here. 

With this, I can do anything for video game ambience, impacts, passing electrical and environmental effects, and awe-inspiring sound shaping with the included or my own sounds. 

This is terrifying. Yesterday, I wouldn't have know how to do the things I'm hearing with the degree of control I now can exercise. 

Throw the output into DearVR, and I'm sitting on the couch making environments that sound like triple-A. Holy wow. Sounds are exercising the sub, whizzing around my head. Thanks, you guys! And I haven't even begun playing with this plugin. Best purchase this year.


----------



## Luftrum (Mar 21, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> I got this today with a little discount, and my whole morning has been ruined. @Luftrum and his people truly have something amazing here.
> 
> With this, I can do anything for video game ambience, impacts, passing electrical and environmental effects, and awe-inspiring sound shaping with the included or my own sounds.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Really glad to hear Bioscape ruined your morning, your first line made my heart skip a beat or two. 😅 

Maybe I can surprise you with an update coming March 31 when Bioscape will be updated to v1.2. The update will add a larger user interface so you can switch between standard size and larger size via the preferences (the little question mark ? in bottom right of the interface).

We also included an option to change color, from standard blue to a complementary green. Just click the Bioscape logo in the interface to change color.


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 21, 2021)

It's really easy to get lost in all the possibilities. I remember making huge impact sounds, but I forgot how I did that. Anyway, it's great to hear about the resizing. 

My favorites are the low, ominous ambiences, pulsing, suspenseful sounds. Nature stuff is fantastic. Cacti, even. There's a page of free sounds on the Luftrum site that got me started. Pretty neat! I donated to the wildlife fund, so I then received a link to grab all of them. Good stuff!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Mar 21, 2021)

The one thing that would make it even more perfect would be to have the four layers on one page. Imo


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 21, 2021)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> The one thing that would make it even more perfect would be to have the four layers on one page. Imo


I second that, but maybe a Kontakt limitation. I'm sure there's a blank, everything-off patch I haven't found yet. Starting from scratch is awesome fun!


----------



## sylent01 (Mar 21, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> I got this today with a little discount, and my whole morning has been ruined. @Luftrum and his people truly have something amazing here.
> 
> With this, I can do anything for video game ambience, impacts, passing electrical and environmental effects, and awe-inspiring sound shaping with the included or my own sounds.
> 
> ...


My getting Bioscape precipitated me picking up a few gigs of environmental samples to drag and drop into the interface. I’ve been amazed at the ease and beauty I’ve been able to achieve using the built in processing. One of the best things I bought last year.


----------



## Stringtree (Mar 21, 2021)

I hope it's okay to blither on about this, but I've been sitting on the couch with a MIDI controller, bringing sounds into "A" and making small filter adjustments, playing with the reverb, adding some pulsing modulation, and most of all, dreaming. So many applications for this. FOUR HOURS today.

It sort of feels like Absynth, but with crunchy and imperfect sounds, and easy to "program." A few times I added a "B" with the same sound, because I want to detune it a few cents and fatten up a tonal patch like an ARP Odyssey. We'll see, haven't figured out anything but semitones yet.

It's not going to beat JB Violin, but this thing is my favorite blockbuster plugin of its type.

EDIT: Oh, yeah. RTFM. Tune Knob Steps in Preferences can toggle between semitones and cents. Makes cents.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 24, 2021)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> The one thing that would make it even more perfect would be to have the four layers on one page. Imo


That would be information overload considering the number of parameters, plus it's already using the available screen real-estate pretty completely, so not gonna happen. UI design is often art, and cramming everything available all at once is hardly a _perfect_ way of doing things.


----------



## BabaGhanoushSpecial (Mar 28, 2021)

This might be the wrong place to ask but any chance there will be a rent-to-own option similar to Lunaris? Bioscape sounds incredible and I would love to have this option to pay over time.


----------



## el-bo (Mar 28, 2021)

BabaGhanoushSpecial said:


> This might be the wrong place to ask but any chance there will be a rent-to-own option similar to Lunaris? Bioscape sounds incredible and I would love to have this option to pay over time.


I also went looking for that, last week


----------



## Nimrod7 (Mar 29, 2021)

BabaGhanoushSpecial said:


> This might be the wrong place to ask but any chance there will be a rent-to-own option similar to Lunaris? Bioscape sounds incredible and I would love to have this option to pay over time.


Not what you're asking, and I bet it's mentioned already, but subscribing to Luftrum's newsletter is awarding a 20% discount code which brings down Biosphere at $127.


----------



## Luftrum (Mar 29, 2021)

BabaGhanoushSpecial said:


> This might be the wrong place to ask but any chance there will be a rent-to-own option similar to Lunaris? Bioscape sounds incredible and I would love to have this option to pay over time.


Sure you can ask here, no problem at all. I don't plan a rent-to-own for Bioscape as with Lunaris, but I will have a sale soon: Starting April 5 and running for ten days, there will be a Luftrum Spring Sale and Bioscape will be discounted with 30% ($111).


----------



## BabaGhanoushSpecial (Mar 29, 2021)

Oh awesome! Thank you so much for letting me know. I will definitely pick it up in the sale :D
Can't wait to dig in and get my hands dirty!


----------



## el-bo (Mar 29, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Sure you can ask here, no problem at all. I don't plan a rent-to-own for Bioscape as with Lunaris, but I will have a sale soon: Starting April 5 and running for ten days, there will be a Luftrum Spring Sale and Bioscape will be discounted with 30% ($111).


No doubt you have solid reasons for not going down that route again, but for me it's definitely a shame. Still, I doubt this kind of instrument will go out of style. Might get it next year


----------



## pinki (Apr 4, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> It sort of feels like Absynth, but with crunchy and imperfect sounds, and easy to "program."


THAT was the sentence I was waiting to read  Absynth's sound has always been top of my list but programming it? Someone made of stronger stuff than me needs to do that. So thanks, that is really useful. Sale tomorrow I think?


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 4, 2021)

Love the new large UI! Hoping we get a similar UI overhaul for Lunaris!


----------



## pinki (Apr 5, 2021)

Got it up and running. Yup, this is kind of like all I wanted Kontakt to do in the first place. Thanks Luftrum.
Of course the presets are excellent as I knew from the walkthrough videos, but when I threw in one of my own field recordings I realised this thing has great design and thoughtful choices. It just does what you hope it will do in terms of sound design and has that great workflow thing where you can get lost down a rabbit hole of immersion.

And a proper pdf manual should also get a mention! I appreciate it, as I know it can be a pita to do.

One question. User samples and looping: not sure how to get the loop point and crossfade set up on my own stuff (Native button?). I don't have the full version of Kontakt 6, only 5, so is that something that can only be done in Full 6?


----------



## lp59burst (Apr 5, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Sure you can ask here, no problem at all. I don't plan a rent-to-own for Bioscape as with Lunaris, but I will have a sale soon: Starting April 5 and running for ten days, there will be a Luftrum Spring Sale and Bioscape will be discounted with 30% ($111).


Argh... Im just paid full price on 3/22 less than two weeks ago... Oh well... still happy...


----------



## Scalms (Apr 5, 2021)

2 questions....is there a solo button for the various layers? And is there an undo button?


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 5, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> Argh... Im just paid full price on 3/22 less than two weeks ago... Oh well... still happy...


Maybe no refund, but perhaps credit for another Lib still on sale ??? 🙏 

_Would not hesitate to ask this top-tier creator ........ _


----------



## Luftrum (Apr 6, 2021)

pinki said:


> One question. User samples and looping: not sure how to get the loop point and crossfade set up on my own stuff (Native button?). I don't have the full version of Kontakt 6, only 5, so is that something that can only be done in Full 6?


Thank you pinki! About the question: If you turn off *NATIVE* then you have full control over the loop and the start / end positions and playback will be between the newly set markers. You can then choose the playback mode (_forward loop, reverse loop, forward stop, reverse stop and ping pong_) but please refer to the manual page 6 & 7 for this. You cannot define any crossfade length yourself.



lp59burst said:


> Argh... Im just paid full price on 3/22 less than two weeks ago... Oh well... still happy...


Thanks for your support, I am glad you enjoy it still! I can't really offer a refund, but hit me up on email and we'll work something out with a credit code compensation of some sort.



Scalms said:


> 2 questions....is there a solo button for the various layers? And is there an undo button?


There's an on/off button for each layer, but no direct solo button. There's no undo button implemented either.


----------



## P.N. (Apr 6, 2021)

pinki said:


> One question. User samples and looping: not sure how to get the loop point and crossfade set up on my own stuff (Native button?). I don't have the full version of Kontakt 6, only 5, so is that something that can only be done in Full 6?


In order to use your own samples and take advantage of with your own custom internal loops, you'd use the Native option, correct. 

The loops must be tagged in the wave files themselves, yes, but this is not something done by Bioscape, it's done by the software used to export your loops.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 6, 2021)

Can't say enough good words about this library. I really used/abused it for a recent contemporary dance commission - using both the included samples and my own personal library. 

To do what I did without this tool would have taken so much more time - and this left time for more creative back and forth with the choreographer. I did end up splitting up a number of patches into individual kontakt instances in order to have more control for surround mixing, but that was a small workflow hindrance when compared to the spectrum of ideas I was able to work with!

(Maybe i missed routing possibilities???! Anyway - always more than one way to achieve a goal)


----------



## mafgar (Apr 7, 2021)

Definitely would love a crossfade option on the playback loop for user samples, even if it was super simple, it would add alot of functionality being able to create seamless atmospheric loops from anything.


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 7, 2021)

mafgar said:


> Definitely would love a crossfade option on the playback loop for user samples, even if it was super simple, it would add alot of functionality being able to create seamless atmospheric loops from anything.


Yeah - for when that was problematic I just went and created the loops I wanted in another editor.... but having it in the software would be most excellent.


----------



## P.N. (Apr 10, 2021)

mafgar said:


> Definitely would love a crossfade option on the playback loop for user samples, even if it was super simple, it would add alot of functionality being able to create seamless atmospheric loops from anything.





colony nofi said:


> Yeah - for when that was problematic I just went and created the loops I wanted in another editor.... but having it in the software would be most excellent.



Hello, mafgar and colony nofi.

Bioscape has 2 loop modes:
- One for user samples (or the factory samples) with tagged internal loops, aka "Native".
- Another mode for user samples without tagged loops, or simply to get specific moments from a specific sample.

The general idea on why there's no crossfade adjustment is explained as followed:

For the "non-Native" mode, Bioscape loop point adjustments are calculated in real time, which means, the Bioscape engine handles all loop related tasks.

Because loop crossfade smoothness can be affected by many factors (loop length, loop speed and Time Machine Pro), a sweet spot dynamic crossfade was carefully tuned in order to work in a variety of scenarios where all these factors would collide against each other.

As you already realized, when encountering situations where you need critical loop points and crossfades, it would be ideal to have these wav files processed offline in an utility that's made for that purpose, thus, alleviating the realtime CPU utilization of this library.

Cheers,
Paulo Nunes


----------



## mafgar (Apr 10, 2021)

Aw thanks for the thought out response. That makes sense to me. loving the instrument ☺

Also didn't realize it had a dynamic crossfade built in already so that's awesome.


----------



## Luftrum (Apr 15, 2021)

Last day to save 30% on Bioscape. Next sale will be in July.


----------



## PhilA (Apr 15, 2021)

I’d been hanging on indecisive but after a few more listens to demo’s I’ve went for it. What a remarkable instrument, inspiring, powerful and well designed to be easy enough to use without having to dig into the manual (which I’m doing now!)


----------



## Luftrum (May 15, 2021)

By the way... Bioscape was reviewed by John Walden in the April 2021 issue of *Sound On Sound *magazine.

John writes: _“…there are some beautiful – and very organic sounding – pads, textures and drones. This kind of extended, evolving, sound is definitely one of Bioscape’s strong suits. That said, the presets in these categories go from soothing and subtle to downright dark and scary so you could use the instrument in a wide range of musical contexts.”_

He highlights the flexible front end, the ability to drag & drop your own samples plus the interesting collection of ‘found sound’ samples.

You can read the full review in the April 2021 issue.


----------



## iMacTube (May 28, 2021)

Hi guys!
I made my presentation about BIOSCAPE (in Spanish). Its BIG, yet I know, almost 90min but 80min NO TALKING, just the best sounds from the library,
ENJOY!


----------



## el-bo (May 28, 2021)

iMacTube said:


> Hi guys!
> I made my presentation about BIOSCAPE (in Spanish). Its BIG, yet I know, almost 90min but 80min NO TALKING, just the best sounds from the library,
> ENJOY!



¡Muchísimas Gracias!


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 10, 2021)

iMacTube said:


> Hi guys!
> I made my presentation about BIOSCAPE (in Spanish). Its BIG, yet I know, almost 90min but 80min NO TALKING, just the best sounds from the library,
> ENJOY!



Genial!


----------



## Luftrum (Jun 28, 2021)

Ingo Wegener made a new demo tack of Bioscape, using only the sounds from Bioscape along with a bit of Spitfire's Peel Guitar, all other sounds are 100% found sounds and field recordings from within Bioscape.




This is the full Bioscape demo playlist:


----------



## Luftrum (Jul 8, 2021)

*Bioscape is 40% off* during the Summer Sale until July 31.

https://www.luftrum.com/bioscape/


----------



## Luftrum (Jul 26, 2021)

Still a few days left with Bioscape at 40% off during the Summer Sale. Enter _tropicana _in the promo field at checkout.


----------



## Luftrum (Jul 29, 2021)

Stumbled upon this amazing Bioscape walkthrough review by Markus Junnikkala, tastefully playing through the various categories - do not miss this if you are looking into Bioscape!

(Go to 7:12 to skip the live stream waiting screen)


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 22, 2021)

*Bioscape is updated to v1.3.*

We have teamed up with Nick from Aroshanti, a composer of ambient world meditation music, to bring you a collection of *154 world instrument samples* to Bioscape. While adding tonality and balance, these acoustic sounds create an exceptional synergy when combined with the field recordings in Bioscape. Dreamlike handpans, mystic Tibetan bowls, deep Bansuri and Shakuhachi flutes, earthy didgeridoos, rainsticks, overtone chants and more – all masterly recorded by Nick himself.

Bioscape v1.3 is free and updated directly in Native Access and to celebrate the update, Bioscape is *30% off* (from $159 → $111) until September 30, just enter _Aroshanti_ in the promo field at checkout, to activate the discount.


----------



## Nemoy (Sep 22, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> *Bioscape is updated to v1.3.*
> 
> We have teamed up with Nick from Aroshanti, a composer of ambient world meditation music, to bring you a collection of *154 world instrument samples* to Bioscape. While adding tonality and balance, these acoustic sounds create an exceptional synergy when combined with the field recordings in Bioscape. Dreamlike handpans, mystic Tibetan bowls, deep Bansuri and Shakuhachi flutes, earthy didgeridoos, rainsticks, overtone chants and more – all masterly recorded by Nick himself.
> 
> Bioscape v1.3 is free and updated directly in Native Access and to celebrate the update, Bioscape is *30% off* (from $159 → $111) until September 30, just enter _Aroshanti_ in the promo field at checkout, to activate the discount.



Hi Luftrum. And congrats on the update for Bioscape. Hope there will be an update coming soon for Lunaris. Any info whether an update for that is in the works? Thank you.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 22, 2021)

Looong time leaning to Bioscape @ This looks like fine opportunity to cave in ! 
Share Lunaris update interest as well.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 22, 2021)

There are no new snapshots to show off the new samples, but that’s fine. As a Bioscape owner, I just got 154 excellent quality new samples that work brilliantly in Bioscape. And they are pretty much exactly the kind of samples I would have asked for: timeless and globally varied. It’s been one of those days every day for a while now, so this was a welcome tonic.

I don’t have Lunaris, so an update with an accompanying sale would be very welcome!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 22, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> There are no new snapshots to show off the new samples, but that’s fine. As a Bioscape owner, I just got 154 excellent quality new samples that work brilliantly in Bioscape. And they are pretty much exactly the kind of samples I would have asked for: timeless and globally varied. It’s been one of those days every day for a while now, so this was a welcome tonic.
> 
> I don’t have Lunaris, so an update with an accompanying sale would be very welcome!


Disagree a little on the snapshots (and glad Soren has already thought about this so I hope something to come someday ). In general I would agree but these samples are so special I really would love to have a "showcast" how to put them together in some example snapshots as an "Tibetian temple", "Australian outcast"......
I tried just to add the samples to come exisiting snapshots but thats really not easy cause these instruments are so special, each on his own....


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 22, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Looong time leaning to Bioscape @ This looks like fine opportunity to cave in !
> Share Lunaris update interest as well.


If you are looking for great shifting textures that blend music with sound design, or just want an excellent engine for blending and morphing any samples you have, Bioscape is a great option. There others (Soniccoutures Haunted Spaces comes to mind), but this definitely a good one.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Sep 22, 2021)

Flipping through this thread, it appears that a Lunaris update was on the schedule for this year, just that the scripter needed is quite busy.

Very cool to see such a significant update, both in terms of amount and diversity of content. Excited to try these out!


----------



## Owen Smith (Sep 22, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> If you are looking for great shifting textures that blend music with sound design, or just want an excellent engine for blending and morphing any samples you have, Bioscape is a great option. There others (Soniccoutures Haunted Spaces comes to mind), but this definitely a good one.


I'm really interested in Bioscape as well. How would you say it does at minimalist textures? I love the concept and the included sounds, but most of the demos and videos seem a bit more complex and overt than what I'm looking for. I'm not looking for the horror or aleatoric feel but more of a soft evolving drone with minimal nature and organic sounds infused into it. Something that would go behind an intimate piano composition without sticking out or sounding too sound designy. It seems like it should be able to do that well, but that's not so much what I'm hearing from the snapshots and examples I've heard. I realize that "minimalist" is really subjective, but I'd love to hear your (and any other owners') perspectives on how you've used the library for unobtrusive background textures. Cheers!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 22, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> If you are looking for great shifting textures that blend music with sound design, or just want an excellent engine for blending and morphing any samples you have, Bioscape is a great option. There others (Soniccoutures Haunted Spaces comes to mind), but this definitely a good one.





Bee_Abney said:


> If you are looking for great shifting textures that blend music with sound design, or just want an excellent engine for blending and morphing any samples you have, Bioscape is a great option. There others (Soniccoutures Haunted Spaces comes to mind), but this definitely a good one.


Appreciate your salient experience ! Current, increased interest is highly related to Update and Promo cost. Alternative, respected field recordings drive personal focus, versus other intriguing options. 

Regards


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 22, 2021)

Owen Smith said:


> I'm really interested in Bioscape as well. How would you say it does at minimalist textures? I love the concept and the included sounds, but most of the demos and videos seem a bit more complex and overt than what I'm looking for. I'm not looking for the horror or aleatoric feel but more of a soft evolving drone with minimal nature and organic sounds infused into it. Something that would go behind an intimate piano composition without sticking out or sounding too sound designy. It seems like it should be able to do that well, but that's not so much what I'm hearing from the snapshots and examples I've heard. I realize that "minimalist" is really subjective, but I'd love to hear your (and any other owners') perspectives on how you've used the library for unobtrusive background textures. Cheers!


It’s always so hard to describe a sound you are looking for! But I think you’ve conjured it up nicely. I tend to use Absynth and foley recordings for what I think you are looking for. For Absynth, I use mostly pre-sets by Leap Into The Void (I can’t match that level of quality). I found Geosonics a little intrusive for that purpose. Something with a bit of granular processing is always a good bet, and Ashlight is great on the musical side of things. Bioscape can certainly do it. I’ll get back to you tomorrow with more detail when I’ve had a chance to refresh my sonic memory.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Sep 22, 2021)

An already great VI getting even better with this update!
I would have appreciated new accompanying snapshots though, but that's not really a complaint. Thanks, Luftrum!


----------



## Stringtree (Sep 22, 2021)

The update adds a lot of trippy possibilities, and I love it. 

I have to figure out how the sustain pedal can keep the whole machine going, and maybe it can't. I want to play, not read. I think I remember reading that it can't. But I have two keyboards, and I'd like to just stomp on a drone and then play another independent keyboard over the magic. Wishing. 

I don't have anything else quite like Bioscape. I'd buy it again. Seeing as how my mind is going, I probably will at some point.


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 22, 2021)

Nemoy said:


> Hi Luftrum. And congrats on the update for Bioscape. Hope there will be an update coming soon for Lunaris. Any info whether an update for that is in the works? Thank you.


Thanks a lot!

Yes, regarding Lunaris. Lunaris will jump from v1.5 to Lunaris 2 in the next update. This update will add new sound sources, all-new presets, new fresh and modern GUI, the option to drag & drop samples, plus new effects, and some other minor stuff. There will be an upgrade path for existing Lunaris users, which will involve a minor upgrading fee.

But… and there is a but: I am having a hard time finding an available scripter. The scripter of Lunaris, with whom I had half an agreement, had to throw in the towel due to a busy schedule, so now I am in dialogue with the scripter of Bioscape, who is also a busy guy, but at the same time I am looking for any other available scripter out there and all options are open.

So, basically, it all boils down to finding an available programmer, everything else (almost) is in place. *So if you know a KSP scripter, let me know.* 



Bee_Abney said:


> There are no new snapshots to show off the new samples, but that’s fine.


Snapshots incorporating the new samples will come in a later update. I was aware of this at release knowing that releasing samples alone, without snapshots to go with the new material, would cause some confusion.

Actually, the new sounds were originally meant to be released as a “sonic goodie bag” for drag & drop purpose only, which users could unzip to their desktop or whatever and then just drag & drop to Bioscape for inspiration - but then we thought it might be better to integrate them fully along with all the other samples, otherwise, the samples couldn’t be used for creating snapshots later on. This was actually Paulo's idea (the scripter), so all credit to him for that.



Stringtree said:


> I have to figure out how the sustain pedal can keep the whole machine going, and maybe it can't.


Unfortunately, sustain pedal cannot be used with Bioscape. It is too complex to handle due to the way the scripted loops work and the many playback modes in Bioscape. According to the scripter, there is no workaround either, unless you process the sustain pedal in another script slot but that would still require manual modification of each and every preset.

If there was an easy workaround then I would gladly implement it, but there isn't. I am sorry.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 23, 2021)

Owen Smith said:


> I'm really interested in Bioscape as well. How would you say it does at minimalist textures? I love the concept and the included sounds, but most of the demos and videos seem a bit more complex and overt than what I'm looking for. I'm not looking for the horror or aleatoric feel but more of a soft evolving drone with minimal nature and organic sounds infused into it. Something that would go behind an intimate piano composition without sticking out or sounding too sound designy. It seems like it should be able to do that well, but that's not so much what I'm hearing from the snapshots and examples I've heard. I realize that "minimalist" is really subjective, but I'd love to hear your (and any other owners') perspectives on how you've used the library for unobtrusive background textures. Cheers!


I've had a chance to revisit, and I tried a variety of the snapshots (so none of the new samples) with a piano I made by morphing between Pripyat Pianos (1993) and Noire (Pure). I'll attach them here as MP3 files for anyone who is curious. The MP3s are named after the snapshot I used in Bioscape. The length of the sound varies, but I'm afraid all of the files are the same length, so start at the beginning of each one and only listen for as long as you can stand it. (I'm sure there are better ways to do this!)

I've got Bioscape much higher in the mix than I might for other purposes. Well, to be honest, not much more!

Also: No, I can't play the piano. Yes, I am aware of that fact. No, I won't let it stop me.

So Bioscape's samples are organic samples, many drawn from the natural world or from non-musical objects and places. There are musical elements as well. There are synthy sounds and non-synthy sounds, and there is a lot of sound design, but many samples sound very much like the thing sampled. With the engine that allows you to vary the mix between up to four samples, whilst adding (and modulating) effects, and introducing up to two morphing processes to the whole, you should be able to do achieve what you want with it.

I think Bioscape is fantastic; it does exactly what I wanted from it (textures, sounds and drones as background for tabletop game players) and it does very much more. It is my go-to engine for playing with any atmospheric samples, although it does have stiff competition in Ashlight and Ghost by Flintpope when I want some granular sounds (and of course, Kontakt on its own for making musical instruments).

Will it be very sound designy and obtrusive? It can be, but it needn't be. It is better at being moody than happy, but it doesn't have to be horror/thriller-like and it isn't really meant for making aleatoric music in the overt manner of Thrill or Mysteria.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 23, 2021)

So, four MP3 files on the last post, and three here. For those interested in how Bioscape can accompany a solo piano played by a guitar player.


----------



## Owen Smith (Sep 23, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> So, four MP3 files on the last post, and three here. For those interested in how Bioscape can accompany a solo piano played by a guitar player.


Thank you so much @Bee_Abney! This is awesome! I'm at the hospital because my wife is being induced so it might take me a bit to listened and respond, but I really appreciate your time and look forward to listening to your recordings 😊🙏


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 23, 2021)

Owen Smith said:


> Thank you so much @Bee_Abney! This is awesome! I'm at the hospital because my wife is being induced so it might take me a bit to listened and respond, but I really appreciate your time and look forward to listening to your recordings 😊🙏


Goodness! You have more important things to worry about! My best wishes to your wife and you!

Also, if you happen to have a mobile recording device (e.g. phone), perhaps grab some samples during key parts of the process?


----------



## shadowsoflight (Sep 23, 2021)

Owen Smith said:


> Thank you so much @Bee_Abney! This is awesome! I'm at the hospital because my wife is being induced so it might take me a bit to listened and respond, but I really appreciate your time and look forward to listening to your recordings 😊🙏


Congrats and best wishes for the birth! Wonderful news ♥️


----------



## Owen Smith (Sep 23, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Goodness! You have more important things to worry about! My best wishes to your wife and you!
> 
> Also, if you happen to have a mobile recording device (e.g. phone), perhaps grab some samples during key parts of the process?


Thanks! Good idea! Just recorded some heart monitor sounds with my phone 😉👍


----------



## Bee_Abney (Sep 23, 2021)

Owen Smith said:


> Thanks! Good idea! Just recorded some heart monitor sounds with my phone 😉👍


Your wife will thank you for it.


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 29, 2021)

If you missed it... this is the last day to save *30% *on Bioscape (from $159 → $111), just enter _Aroshanti_ during checkout, to get the discount.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi Soren! Didn't you mention a while back that you were going to revise the GUI and/or enlarge the X/Y pad?


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 30, 2021)

Yes, the GUI was revised in version 1.2 adding a larger user interface and you can switch between the standard small size and the larger size via the preferences (the little “?” in the bottom right corner of the GUI) see this 20-second vid I just made illustrating how to change the size:


----------



## reids (Sep 30, 2021)

That looks great!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 1, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Yes, the GUI was revised in version 1.2 adding a larger user interface and you can switch between the standard small size and the larger size via the preferences (the little “?” in the bottom right corner of the GUI) see this 20-second vid I just made illustrating how to change the size:



Brilliant! Thx Soren.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 2, 2021)

Good info with Update ! Now .... missed Promo ! 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 2, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Good info with Update ! Now .... missed Promo ! 🤦🏻‍♂️


Well, that sucks. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Luftrum (Oct 4, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Good info with Update ! Now .... missed Promo ! 🤦🏻‍♂️


You missed the promo? Fear not! The Luftrum Autumn Sale started today and Bioscape is 30% off until October 16. 

https://www.luftrum.com/synthpresets/


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 4, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> You missed the promo? Fear not! The Luftrum Autumn Sale started today and Bioscape is 30% off until October 16.
> 
> https://www.luftrum.com/synthpresets/


Woo-hoo!


----------



## Luftrum (Oct 31, 2021)

Amphilium did a great Bioscape demo titled "Tibetan Sunrise" using only the sound sources that were added in version 1.3 (the Aroshanti update) you can listen to the track below.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 31, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Amphilium did a great Bioscape demo titled "Tibetan Sunrise" using only the sound sources that were added in version 1.3 (the Aroshanti update) you can listen to the track below.



Thanks a lot, very nice use of Bioscape. By the way: snapshots on the way for the Aroshanti sounds ?


----------



## Luftrum (Nov 1, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Thanks a lot, very nice use of Bioscape. By the way: snapshots on the way for the Aroshanti sounds ?


Amphilium created some 20 Aroshanti snapshots when composing the track above, and these will be made release-ready and included in the upgrade together with other snapshots. The next Bioscape upgrade is not likely to happen before 2022.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 1, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Amphilium created some 20 Aroshanti snapshots when composing the track above, and these will be made release-ready and included in the upgrade together with other snapshots. The next Bioscape upgrade is not likely to happen before 2022.


 for the snapshots but  for 2022


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 1, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> for the snapshots but  for 2022



While we wait: the Mutate capability is a simple and powerful way to generate new sounds. Select some of the Aroshanti sources, choose from the two Mutate buttons, and enjoy. Not as simple as a couple of clicks on the Kontakt menu but still pretty straightforward! Another fun but simple option is to pick an existing snapshot in the category you are looking for, and replace one or more of the soundsources.

I recently attempted to make a track using only the Aroshanti sounds, with mostly these tricks to build new snapshots. They worked really well! If only my songwriting quality matched the quality of the sounds 😅


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 1, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> While we wait: the Mutate capability is a simple and powerful way to generate new sounds. Select some of the Aroshanti sources, choose from the two Mutate buttons, and enjoy. Not as simple as a couple of clicks on the Kontakt menu but still pretty straightforward! Another fun but simple option is to pick an existing snapshot in the category you are looking for, and replace one or more of the soundsources.
> 
> I recently attempted to make a track using only the Aroshanti sounds, with mostly these tricks to build new snapshots. They worked really well! If only my songwriting quality matched the quality of the sounds 😅


All good suggestions. Do you feel like posting a sample of your work? You can always state 'No Critiques Please!!!!' if you feel shy about it... (Hearing other people's honest opinions never gets easier, even if I learn a lot from it!)


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 1, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> All good suggestions. Do you feel like posting a sample of your work? You can always state 'No Critiques Please!!!!' if you feel shy about it... (Hearing other people's honest opinions never gets easier, even if I learn a lot from it!)



I don't mind sharing, and I don't mind critiques since that is the best way to learn! Just don't want to distract from an official thread which already has several high-quality, audience-appropriate demos posted. Happy to share snapshots too once I'm off work. I'll DM you.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 1, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> I don't mind sharing, and I don't mind critiques since that is the best way to learn! Just don't want to distract from an official thread which already has several high-quality, audience-appropriate demos posted. Happy to share snapshots too once I'm off work. I'll DM you.


Thanks, that would be nice!


----------



## Luftrum (Nov 22, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> I don't mind sharing, and I don't mind critiques since that is the best way to learn! Just don't want to distract from an official thread which already has several high-quality, audience-appropriate demos posted. Happy to share snapshots too once I'm off work. I'll DM you.


Peter, please feel free to share any Bioscape demos you create, don't feel as if you are distracting anything, your demos are just as audience-appropriate as the other demos in this thread. 

Also, great tip with the _Mutate_ button and using existing snapshots to replace the sound sources with Aroshanti ones.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Nov 22, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Peter, please feel free to share any Bioscape demos you create, don't feel as if you are distracting anything, your demos are just as audience-appropriate as the other demos in this thread.
> 
> Also, great tip with the _Mutate_ button and using existing snapshots to replace the sound sources with Aroshanti ones.


Thanks for this. The Mutate button has made it really easy to tweak Bioscape; even if I just have a "mood" in mind this feature can quickly produce awesome results.

I've attached the demo track here - it is naked (Aroshanti soundsources only) except for some FL Studio drums and a light EQ & limiter on the master bus. Snapshots attached too in case anyone wants to give them a try.

View attachment 07_BioscapeDemo_Psychill.mp3


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 22, 2021)

shadowsoflight said:


> Thanks for this. The Mutate button has made it really easy to tweak Bioscape; even if I just have a "mood" in mind this feature can quickly produce awesome results.
> 
> I've attached the demo track here - it is naked (Aroshanti soundsources only) except for some FL Studio drums and a light EQ & limiter on the master bus. Snapshots attached too in case anyone wants to give them a try.
> 
> View attachment 07_BioscapeDemo_Psychill.mp3


Thanks a lot for the attached snapshots, that gives a great starting point to get into these soundsources.

And same goes for the idea to use the mutate function for this. I have mainly used it kind of the other way round so far to "modulate" something finised, but this way round as kind of starting point that is really a great idea especially for something kind of "unknown" like these soundsources


----------



## Leo (Nov 22, 2021)

Is there any chance there will be a Luftrum sale on Black Friday?


----------



## Luftrum (Nov 26, 2021)

Leo said:


> Is there any chance there will be a Luftrum sale on Black Friday


Sorry, there will not be a Black Friday sale at Luftrum's, but I will kick off the Winter Sale at the start of December.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 26, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Sorry, there will not be a Black Friday sale at Luftrum's, but I will kick off the Winter Sale at the start of December.


Much better!


----------



## applegrovebard (Nov 26, 2021)

Can you have a patch play without having to continuously hold down a key of your midi controller? eg if you don't want to 'play' a patch like an instrument but have a continuous sound such as rainfall playing at original pitch?


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 28, 2021)

Bioscape is now on my radar....I’ll wait for the next sale....


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 28, 2021)

synthnut1 said:


> Bioscape is now on my radar....I’ll wait for the next sale....



That could be next week!


----------



## Luftrum (Nov 29, 2021)

applegrovebard said:


> Can you have a patch play without having to continuously hold down a key of your midi controller? eg if you don't want to 'play' a patch like an instrument but have a continuous sound such as rainfall playing at original pitch?


Sorry, Bioscape doesn’t have a Latch feature so it cannot play a sound continuously but you can, however, turn off KEYTRK per layer, then it plays the recording (wind, rain, water etc.) at the original recorded pitch, regardless of what key you press, and it doesn’t transpose when you play up and down then key range - this is a nice feature for backdrops and also to layer with other sounds that do have tracking enabled. 



Bee_Abney said:


> That could be next week!


On Friday, yes.


----------



## applegrovebard (Nov 29, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Sorry, Bioscape doesn’t have a Latch feature so it cannot play a sound continuously but you can, however, turn off KEYTRK per layer, then it plays the recording (wind, rain, water etc.) at the original recorded pitch, regardless of what key you press, and it doesn’t transpose when you play up and down then key range - this is a nice feature for backdrops and also to layer with other sounds that do have tracking enabled.
> 
> 
> On Friday, yes.


Thanks Luftrum, for responding to my query. So if I were to make a simple patch with one layer a playable tonal pad and one layer eg an unvarying background rain recording, would the rain have to (unnaturally) stop and start with each note played of the pad? It seems to me that for software of this kind a latch feature would have been very useful.


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 29, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Sorry, Bioscape doesn’t have a Latch feature so it cannot play a sound continuously but you can, however, turn off KEYTRK per layer, then it plays the recording (wind, rain, water etc.) at the original recorded pitch, regardless of what key you press, and it doesn’t transpose when you play up and down then key range - this is a nice feature for backdrops and also to layer with other sounds that do have tracking enabled.
> 
> 
> On Friday, yes.


Works for me !!.......Thanks !!


----------



## Luftrum (Nov 29, 2021)

applegrovebard said:


> ...would the rain have to (unnaturally) stop and start with each note played of the pad?


That would sound unnatural, I agree, and I believe we somehow accommodated this by the way envelopes behave: When you turn *off* RETRIG, a new envelope isn’t triggered when you press a key, instead, subsequent notes just continue from the current position in the sound source *and* join in at the same envelope stage rather than starting a new envelope. This, combined with setting a slightly long release (a release that persists throughout loops) gives a very natural progression and super smooth movement through the sound sources which doesn’t sound generic or constructed in any way or with any artificial transitions between notes. 

So... it works in a sort of legato mode/monophonic envelope but one that doesn’t cut dead the release stage of notes, which is also important for this type of instrument. 

This is something I have had a focus on from the beginning because I totally agree with you here - an instrument like this is crucial to sound organic when being played. The key here, is how the envelopes interact with the sound sources. Thankfully, the scripter made all the magic happen out of my rambling haha!


----------



## Luftrum (Nov 30, 2021)

I couldn't help create a short demonstration of a simple 'Rain Pad' preset I just created. In the first 10 seconds you hear only the rain source being played across five octaves with several notes (and with keytracking set to on) although you can hear the pitch shifting, it still sounds natural while moving smoothly through the recording. The 'Rain on Glass' source is in the _Water _category of Bioscape. There are several rain sources.

Then I slowly dial in a Shakuhachi flute with retrigger set to on (it restarts the envelope at keypress) and a Tibetan bowl timbre with retrigger set to off (it continues throughout the source, just as the rain does). The Shakuhachi and the Tibetan bowl are both from the Aroshanti update in Bioscape v1.3.

The struck Tibetan bowl timbres you hear towards the end is because the source is restarting the loop on some notes, triggering the bowl circle.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 30, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> I couldn't help create a short demonstration of a simple 'Rain Pad' preset I just created. In the first 10 seconds you hear only the rain source being played across five octaves with several notes (and with keytracking set to on) although you can hear the pitch shifting, it still sounds natural while moving smoothly through the recording. The 'Rain on Glass' source is in the _Water _category of Bioscape. There are several rain sources.
> 
> Then I slowly dial in a Shakuhachi flute with retrigger set to on (it restarts the envelope at keypress) and a Tibetan bowl timbre with retrigger set to off (it continues throughout the source, just as the rain does). The Shakuhachi and the Tibetan bowl are both from the Aroshanti update in Bioscape v1.3.
> 
> The struck Tibetan bowl timbres you hear towards the end is because the source is restarting the loop on some notes, triggering the bowl circle.



Beautiful! The incense is burning and I am sitting cross-legged and at one with the universe. 
(Ouch, my knee!)


----------



## synthnut1 (Nov 30, 2021)

I’m thinking that Bioscape would make a great tool for sitting in ones music space with the lights out ,and basically having a relaxation chamber ....What a great way to end ones day !


----------



## applegrovebard (Nov 30, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> That would sound unnatural, I agree, and I believe we somehow accommodated this by the way envelopes behave: When you turn *off* RETRIG, a new envelope isn’t triggered when you press a key, instead, subsequent notes just continue from the current position in the sound source *and* join in at the same envelope stage rather than starting a new envelope. This, combined with setting a slightly long release (a release that persists throughout loops) gives a very natural progression and super smooth movement through the sound sources which doesn’t sound generic or constructed in any way or with any artificial transitions between notes.
> 
> So... it works in a sort of legato mode/monophonic envelope but one that doesn’t cut dead the release stage of notes, which is also important for this type of instrument.
> 
> This is something I have had a focus on from the beginning because I totally agree with you here - an instrument like this is crucial to sound organic when being played. The key here, is how the envelopes interact with the sound sources. Thankfully, the scripter made all the magic happen out of my rambling haha!


I really appreciate your detailed response to my query which certainly answers some things I was wondering about. Bioscape sounds great and I shall most probably buy it and enjoy the possibilities it offers. It seems to be built on the model of a pad machine utilizing natural sounds and maybe I was imagining something it's not attempting to be. Sometimes I'm not looking to create playable, tonal pads but rather to audition and sculpt, layer, effect natural non-tonal sound sources into beds in which case I wouldn't want to be holding down a key continuously (maybe for a minute or more) just to trigger a sound (I would want some latch facility). I realize I could do this by putting natural sound files on audio tracks of my daw and mixing them but I was looking for some software that could do this internally to facilitate the process.


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 4, 2021)

Waiting is over: Bioscape is now on sale with 40% off (from $159 to *$95*)



https://www.luftrum.com/bioscape/


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 10, 2021)

Danish ambient artist *Erot [Ultimae Records]* made a short minimalistic ambient demo, using only sounds and presets from Bioscape. The demo was just added to the Bioscape playlist.

*Erot Demo:*


*Bioscape demo playlist:*


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 10, 2021)

Luftrum said:


> Danish ambient artist *Erot [Ultimae Records]* made a short minimalistic ambient demo, using only sounds and presets from Bioscape. The demo was just added to the Bioscape playlist.
> 
> *Erot Demo:*
> 
> ...



Very nice. A lot going on, but nothing in your face. A very good use of the instrument.


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 26, 2021)

I hope you all have had a great holiday season? The Winter Sale is ending tomorrow. Last chance to grab Bioscape with 40% off.


----------



## PhilA (Dec 27, 2021)

Aha great that’s reminded me to go to the website pick up Lunaris. 👍🏻


----------



## Sirocco (Mar 5, 2022)

There´s a new update for Bioscape, although i don´t turn it on since a couple of weeks i think that there are new presets category, Zen, with the previous samples includes last year, Aroshanti. (Wich was ask for many users).

I´m very happy for this but when i try them the majority of them doesn´t sound because samples are not loading when a preset is recall, sometimes load only one in a slot but the other/s not, not empty, it "says" the name but no load.

Even if i try to load manually the preset, the name is writen in the square, no load, no nothing, i don´t know if i´m missing something or anyother thing was wrong with the update.

Salute!


----------



## Paj (Mar 5, 2022)

What version do you have? I haven't received any communications from them and the last version they reference is v1.3. From the Bioscape page on their website:
"Changelog​
*v1.3 – 2021-09-20*​ADDED 154 inspirational world instrument samples by Aroshanti. Handpans, tibetan bowls, bansuri and shakuhachi flutes, didgeridoos, rainsticks, overtone chants and more"​
Paj
8^?


----------



## Sirocco (Mar 5, 2022)

The update came from N.I. Access a couple of hours ago, i haven´t too any other info, i think is v 1.4. because in the manuals access since the plugin it shows an 1.4 version.

In September the sounds by Aroshanti were added, but no presets (wich Soren said that it will be in 2022 first quarter maybe, and now are just done, Zen); everything works fine till now.

Now there´s a set of presets called Zen wich are done almost all of them with Aroshanti sounds, but the problem i told in the other post is that no loading sounds when new presets are called to load.

In the images i posted is possible to see that no Aroshanti sounds are loaded, and now i discover that i can´t even load individually regardless of the Zen presets, Aroshanti no load, Aroshanti no sound...
4 A.M., i´m going to bed...
Salute!


----------



## Paj (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks for the reply. I have multiple backups of all my libraries but, before I update via Native Access, I'll take some extra steps to compare before and after. I'm not at my workstation now and it looks like I'm six hours behind you. I'll let you know if the problem gets duplicated for me. Thanks again for the heads-up.

Paj
8^)


----------



## Sirocco (Mar 5, 2022)

I´m a liar...XD, can´t go to bed thinking about somethings, at least is saturday and i have no work tomorrow...well, a little bit, anyway I *restart the computer, mac, reinstall from N.I. Access app and now works fine*; if someone has this problem...restart, reinstall or both, i don´t know. And yes, now i´m gonna sleep a little.. 

Tomorrow i´ll enjoy the presets and the new sounds. 

Sure that i´ll get a bunch of ideas, always happen to me with this instrument, in fact is more musical that it seems, ambience: yes, sounscapes: yes...but is possible to treat it very musical...the Tokyo Rain demo in the demos of the Bioscape, i can´t remember now the author, still surprise me how useful is this instrument, sooo melancholic i like with odd sounds, ambiences and pads all over.

For people interested:

This the info about the update i just see now...XD, i´m asleep and dind´t realized that sometimes the update info is in the N.I. Access if the developer just puts there. And *precise and CLEAR EXPLAINED*, not so much developers do that like this.


----------



## Paj (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks again, and for the details.

Paj
8^)


----------



## shadowsoflight (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks for the head's up, @Sirocco. It's awesome to see the notes about 1.4 - not just new presets, but more new sounds as well!

...And to my surprise and complete delight, some of the presets I shared earlier in this thread have made it onto the new Zen category! Very humbled and grateful 🙏


----------



## Luftrum (Mar 6, 2022)

Hi Sirocco.

Yes, I will send out a newsletter tomorrow regarding the update, along with a short 48-hour flash sale on Bioscape too. Make sure Kontakt is up-to-date, as the new presets require v6.6.1 or the latest version of Kontakt Player.

From the changelog:

ADDED 75 new Zen-themed snapshots in folder 09. Zen. The snapshots are based on the world instrument samples added in v1.3 plus the new fretless guitar samples added in v1.4. The new snapshots require Kontakt 6.6.1 or later.

ADDED 12 new fretless ebow guitar samples in the Bowed category, ranging from clean to distorted, with sustain, slide-in and slide-out. The samples are recorded by Mike Baugh.


----------



## Luftrum (Mar 6, 2022)

And while you wait for the newsletter, enjoy this Bioscape v1.4 teaser


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 7, 2022)

The update didn't work for me, so I reinstalled instead (it only took around twenty minutes).

I just wanted to pop back and say thank you for the great update. Bioscape is one of the best sample libraries and sample library engines, and the library and presets keep getting better. It's a really terrific resource, thank you!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Mar 7, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Hi Sirocco.
> 
> Yes, I will send out a newsletter tomorrow regarding the update, along with a short 48-hour flash sale on Bioscape too. Make sure Kontakt is up-to-date, as the new presets require v6.6.1 or the latest version of Kontakt Player.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for this update from me too . The new snapshots really makes live much easier


----------



## Luftrum (Mar 7, 2022)

Bioscape is updated to version 1.4 adding 75 new acoustic-inspired and atmospheric presets in folder _09. Zen._ Click and listen to the 10-minute YouTube demo presentation below.

The new presets are primarily based on the world instrument content added in the v1.3 update along with some new fretless guitar samples added in v1.4. The presets are created by Luftrum, Amphilium and Peter Gagliardi and require Kontakt 6.6.1 or the latest version of Kontakt Player.

The update also adds 12 new ebow guitar samples in the _Bowed _category ranging from clean to distorted, with sustain, slide-in and slide-out. Recorded by composer and guitarist Mike Baugh.

Bioscape v1.4 is a free update and the update is done directly in Native Access.

There's a *40% flash sale* on Bioscape ($159 → $95) for the next 48 hours only, just enter the code _onepointfour _in the promo field at checkout.



https://www.luftrum.com/bioscape/


----------



## synthnut1 (Mar 7, 2022)

I’m now part of the Bioscape family…. I didn’t miss this sale !…This program has left me amazed !!….Each preset stirs a new emotion unlike any other program in my arsenal….Nice job Luftrum !!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 7, 2022)

synthnut1 said:


> I’m now part of the Bioscape family…. I didn’t miss this sale !…This program has left me amazed !!….Each preset stirs a new emotion unlike any other program in my arsenal….Nice job Luftrum !!


I know. I'm constantly impressed, every time I open it up.


----------



## ozonepaul (Mar 7, 2022)

I really really appreciate these regular free point updates. 

I thought I'm going to say thanks with a mini review.

So here are my 2 cents for anyone who can't decide whether to pull the trigger or not:

Bioscape was one of the best sample library investments I ever made.
Since owning Bioscape (and Soniccouture Geosonics) I hardly ever felt the need to search online for nature/"natural-noises" sounds. These 2 libraries saved me 10s of hours of online "wanderings" on websites like freesound.org. (These type of websites are great resources for amazing field recording/ creative sounds but I find them to be way too big, their contents are way too "endless"). While searching for something specific, it's very easy to get completely lost for hours no end. In this sense Bioscape gave me some very "positive limitations", made my workflow way more efficient. Instead of sample searching for hours no end, I'm much quicker committing to a sound-texture and with the Bioscape engine it's super easy to tweak it to something that perfectly suits the actual project. Contrary to free field recordings online, where you often find something that seems to be great as far as texture but than you have to spend loads of time cleaning the recording - with something like iZotope RX -, the sample quality in Bioscape is exceptional.
+ I also bought the WWF Free Field Recordings donation full pack. It's a 22GB, over 300 recordings library... great material & good cause: what's not to like . I highly suggest all Bioscape users to also try/buy the WWF library, importing these field recordings into the Bioscape engine is a sonic goldmine.


----------



## Luftrum (Mar 8, 2022)

synthnut1 said:


> I’m now part of the Bioscape family…. I didn’t miss this sale !…This program has left me amazed !!….Each preset stirs a new emotion unlike any other program in my arsenal….Nice job Luftrum !!


Thank you! Glad to hear you like it.



ozonepaul said:


> I thought I'm going to say thanks with a mini review.


Thanks for mini-review, very appreciated. I agree with adding the Free Field Recordings too, it's also a popular dual-order (Bioscape + the Free Field Recordings) some of the older field recordings are already in Bioscape, but all the recent ones are not, so there's a lot of creative drag & drop experiments.


----------



## Kevin63101 (Mar 8, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> .... there's a lot of creative drag & drop experiments.


I absolutely love the provided and expanded bioscape patches, but drag & droping my own source material is the most powerful feature IMO ... often blending with included patches. One of my favorite vsts.


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 8, 2022)

Wondering what are the primary uses that VI members use Bioscape for?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 8, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Wondering what are the primary uses that VI members use Bioscape for?



Atmospherics and textures, perhaps with a percussive element. Perhaps as scene-setting, or creating a backing for other instruments. It works wonderfully under a piano part.

I know some people use it for more. It can be played more melodically, though it is not a deeply multi-sampled instrument. With four samples to fade between, it is great for moving, evolving sorts of sounds.


----------



## Luftrum (Mar 9, 2022)

Here is a demo track by Amphilium. 100% Bioscape v1.4 including all effects and all patches, with just some light track sculpting EQ (filtering) and compression/limiting applied on the final output.

There are only 5 patches used, from v1.4:

Bansuri Kaleidoscope LUF (intro and pedal bass)
Bowl Circles Long Pad LUF (higher glassy hanging notes)
Forest Hang Drum LUF (solo main focus instrument)
Subconscious Existence LUF (later reinforcement sub bass)
Ice Song LUF (quiet ice crystal "pings" and background water sounds)


----------



## khollister (Mar 9, 2022)

Great work Luftrum and especially kudos for the ongoing update/uprade efforts at no cost to the users 

One request though - it would be great to not be limited to just 4 user sounds.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Mar 9, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Wondering what are the primary uses that VI members use Bioscape for?



I use it mostly to add interesting textures and pulses to my tracks. Here's something a little different, though: the PG snapshots in the recent update were created for the following "psychill"-esque track:


https://audius.co/Peter_Gagliardi/haunted-overtones-bioscape-aroshanti



Everything is from the Aroshanti sounds except the drums, and no external effects other than a simple EQ and limiter were applied to the Bioscape sounds. Quite a versatile tool!

(Disclaimer: I do not plan to get into NFTs, I use Audius simply because it is free 😁)


----------



## Luftrum (Mar 20, 2022)

An ambient improvisation by Martin Stürtzer using only patches from Bioscape v1.4. Use the code 'phelios' and get 25% discount on Bioscape during this weekend (March 18 - 20).


----------



## Luftrum (Apr 7, 2022)

For those who have their eyes on Bioscape, then it's *40%* off during the Spring Sale, down from $159 to $95 until April 16. It is installed directly in Native Access and is fully NKS compatible.



https://www.luftrum.com/bioscape/


----------



## tressie5 (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi all. I have a nagging issue which, I hope, someone can shed a little light on. Just from a cursory glance at live ambient performances featuring several banks of hardware synths, I get the impression that creating tracks with software like Bioscape, let alone VSTi's, is somehow inherently wrong. In addition, utilizing Kontakt sound effects to pepper my tracks should probably be relegated to the dustbin and I should go out in the world and record nature m'self. Just food for thought.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 7, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Hi all. I have a nagging issue which, I hope, someone can shed a little light on. Just from a cursory glance at live ambient performances featuring several banks of hardware synths, I get the impression that creating tracks with software like Bioscape, let alone VSTi's, is somehow inherently wrong. In addition, utilizing Kontakt sound effects to pepper my tracks should probably be relegated to the dustbin and I should go out in the world and record nature m'self. Just food for thought.



Where does one draw the line? Your recording device has already transformed those sounds with artifice.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 7, 2022)

It’s the age old quest for authenticity. At some point you decide you don’t want to use drum samples. You buy a drumkit. Then you start making your own drums. Then you start breeding goats to make your own drum skins. Etc.


----------



## tressie5 (Apr 7, 2022)

Ok, good. I'll keep on producing music with my VSTi's then since I don't have a farm for housing goats.


----------



## Luftrum (Jun 27, 2022)

Your Monday morning thoughts set the tone for your whole week, so the first two to reply with "ME ME!" receives a free license of Bioscape, just because. But be fast!

Licenses are NFR of course (Not For Resale).

Two Bioscape licenses gone in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## el-bo (Jun 27, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Your Monday morning thoughts set the tone for your whole week, so the first two to reply with "ME ME!" receives a free license of Bioscape, just because. But be fast!
> 
> Licenses are NFR of course (Not For Resale).
> 
> Two Bioscape licenses gone in 3... 2... 1...



ME ME!


----------



## Luftrum (Jun 27, 2022)

el-bo said:


> ME ME!


Great! One Bioscape license gone to el-bo. Send me your email on a PM and I will get the license sorted right away.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 27, 2022)

Not me! I've already got it


----------



## arovane (Jun 27, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Your Monday morning thoughts set the tone for your whole week, so the first two to reply with "ME ME!" receives a free license of Bioscape, just because. But be fast!
> 
> Licenses are NFR of course (Not For Resale).
> 
> Two Bioscape licenses gone in 3... 2... 1...



ME ME!


----------



## Luftrum (Jun 27, 2022)

arovane said:


> ME ME!


Second license gone to arovane. Send me your email on a PM and I will get the license sorted right away.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 27, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Great! One Bioscape license gone to el-bo. Send me your email on a PM and I will get the license sorted right away.


Are you shittin' me? Not sure if it was your intention to make a 50-year-old man cry, on a Monday morning...but that seems to be what's happening.

What an amazing gesture. So kind of you. So grateful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Luftrum (Jun 27, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Are you shittin' me? Not sure if it was your intention to make a 50-year-old man cry, on a Monday morning...but that seems to be what's happening.
> 
> What an amazing gesture. So kind of you. So grateful ❤️❤️❤️


You are welcome. I just need your name and email, either in a PM or by my email on [email protected]


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## el-bo (Jun 27, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> You are welcome. I just need your name and email, either in a PM or by my email on [email protected]


Great!

Just wanted to post this, from earlier in the thread. There were a couple of us enquiring about a rent-to-own scheme, as you'd already done for Lunaris. I'll post your answer and my response. Seems I did get it "next year" 












Bioscape - A Sonic Kaleidoscope of Found Sound Cinematics


This thread here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/sample-library-with-sounds-of-ice-singing-ine-crackling-anyone.104493/#post-4744211 This led me to the discovery of Jonna Jinton which led me to the creation of the Ice Song preset below, using four ice recordings in Bioscape. The...



vi-control.net


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 27, 2022)

You're so kind Luftrum!
I have Bioscape already, and I am glad that some more people in here will see how amazing it is!
Thank you for donating those licenses!

Those kind gestures, will make me purchase your next library on the spot!


----------



## DSorah (Jun 27, 2022)

I knew I should have woken up at 4:30 for some reason…


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 27, 2022)

As a hardboiled cynic with a splinter of flint where my heart should be, I, for one, am horrified by this wanton act of goodness on @Luftrum's part.

For shame!

I'm off to re-read a Spitfire thread to renew my faith in human pettiness. (Whoever you are, your posts there are fine; it's the others. You know the ones!)


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 27, 2022)

Not available to America at this hour, but a nice gesture. Already have it


----------



## el-bo (Jun 28, 2022)

I'm sure it's not news to most of you in this thread, but this library is stunning. I've barely made a dent in the long list of presets, as most of them demand a long exploration/play. Haven't even got to tweaking the interface yet


----------



## Sirocco (Jun 28, 2022)

el-bo said:


> I'm sure it's not news to most of you in this thread, but this library is stunning. I've barely made a dent in the long list of presets, as most of them demand a long exploration/play. Haven't even got to tweaking the interface yet


After years of use i was some weeks creating-playing-inspiring with the new sounds XP Aroshanti, then after some months were added around 100 presets making almost all with these sounds and the genius of Luftrum and friends and i came back till the beggining like when i purchased it, playing during days and mangling those presets, making my owns etc....days and days lost, dissapear.

Bioscape is a sound design superb machine, but what i really like is that is very musical, it forces and attract yourself for the musicality, to put a bit of "melodic" in landscapes, or noises-mixes, beautiful or not so, ulgy, destructive, sadness, to make musical results, or at least it happens to me, the industrial dark sounds and noises many times becames melancholic landscapes, mysterious ambients...but with a bit of music life.

Salute and enjoy it!

P.s. Don´t forget use the GUI size in the "?" icon in the plugin, is a blessed for me, and rest my eyes, bigger after many time with std size till one update a year ago


----------



## el-bo (Jun 29, 2022)

Sirocco said:


> After years of use i was some weeks creating-playing-inspiring with the new sounds XP Aroshanti, then after some months were added around 100 presets making almost all with these sounds and the genius of Luftrum and friends and i came back till the beggining like when i purchased it, playing during days and mangling those presets, making my owns etc....days and days lost, dissapear.
> 
> Bioscape is a sound design superb machine, but what i really like is that is very musical, it forces and attract yourself for the musicality, to put a bit of "melodic" in landscapes, or noises-mixes, beautiful or not so, ulgy, destructive, sadness, to make musical results, or at least it happens to me, the industrial dark sounds and noises many times becames melancholic landscapes, mysterious ambients...but with a bit of music life.
> 
> ...


The only experience I have of Luftrum's work dates back to the 'Atmosphere' expansion for Camel Audio's Alchemy. Unfortunately, even though those original soundbanks could be loaded into Apple's Alchemy 2, they seem to cause huge issue with the speed of loading. In my upcoming install, will probably not bother to try and 'shoe-horn' them in, but might have to 'Save As' patches such as "10 Miles To Mars', 'Airport Breakfast' etc. 

Anyway...All that to say, it's good to finally have some more of his pads (And from others who've also contributed). Just 'throw some shapes' on the keyboard, then give it proper thousand-mile-stare for a few hours  

And thanks for the UI re-sizing tip. Makes a really big (like, literally) difference


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 29, 2022)

el-bo said:


> The only experience I have of Luftrum's work dates back to the 'Atmosphere' expansion for Camel Audio's Alchemy. Unfortunately, even though those original soundbanks could be loaded into Apple's Alchemy 2, they seem to cause huge issue with the speed of loading. In my upcoming install, will probably not bother to try and 'shoe-horn' them in, but might have to 'Save As' patches such as "10 Miles To Mars', 'Airport Breakfast' etc.
> 
> Anyway...All that to say, it's good to finally have some more of his pads (And from others who've also contributed). Just 'throw some shapes' on the keyboard, then give it proper thousand-mile-stare for a few hours
> 
> And thanks for the UI re-sizing tip. Makes a really big (like, literally) difference


A thousand-yard stare like this?


----------



## el-bo (Jun 29, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> A thousand-yard stare like this?


----------



## shadowsoflight (Jun 29, 2022)

el-bo said:


> The only experience I have of Luftrum's work dates back to the 'Atmosphere' expansion for Camel Audio's Alchemy. Unfortunately, even though those original soundbanks could be loaded into Apple's Alchemy 2, they seem to cause huge issue with the speed of loading. In my upcoming install, will probably not bother to try and 'shoe-horn' them in, but might have to 'Save As' patches such as "10 Miles To Mars', 'Airport Breakfast' etc.
> 
> Anyway...All that to say, it's good to finally have some more of his pads (And from others who've also contributed). Just 'throw some shapes' on the keyboard, then give it proper thousand-mile-stare for a few hours
> 
> And thanks for the UI re-sizing tip. Makes a really big (like, literally) difference


And just when you think you've explored all of the presets, you find out about the Mutate buttons... (Which, I might add, have detailed descriptions of their functionality in the User Manual.)

Side-note: Luftrum does a really good job of making people's day 😁


----------



## arovane (Jun 30, 2022)

a few soundscapes i've made with Luftrum's wonderful kontakt instrument Bioscape. i used customized samples: field recordings and synthesized sounds to create these immersive and surreal sound landscapes.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 30, 2022)

arovane said:


> a few soundscapes i've made with Luftrum's wonderful kontakt instrument Bioscape. i used customized samples: field recordings and synthesized sounds to create these immersive and surreal sound landscapes.



Just what I needed this morning! Thanks!


----------



## arovane (Jun 30, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Just what I needed this morning! Thanks!





Bee_Abney said:


> Just what I needed this morning! Thanks!


you can hear nonlinear labs' synthesizer C15, breaking ice, a rattling blind, some kaivo sounds, field recordings, sinus bleeps, snow grains, customized sounds from NI's Form synth'...


----------



## el-bo (Jun 30, 2022)

shadowsoflight said:


> And just when you think you've explored all of the presets, you find out about the Mutate buttons... (Which, I might add, have detailed descriptions of their functionality in the User Manual.)
> 
> Side-note: Luftrum does a really good job of making people's day 😁


Great tip! Thanks!

User-manuals are going to be very big in my life over the next few months.

And yeah...Aside from this particular event, I've been aware of his various charity drives for a long time. Certainly knows how to 'pay it forward'. A great example for us all


----------



## el-bo (Jun 30, 2022)

arovane said:


> a few soundscapes i've made with Luftrum's wonderful kontakt instrument Bioscape. i used customized samples: field recordings and synthesized sounds to create these immersive and surreal sound landscapes.



Simple, but arrestingly beautiful. Does Bioscape offer many options for further mangling the sounds i.e What are the benefits of using Bioscape for this as opposed to playing back in other samplers?


----------



## arovane (Jun 30, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Simple, but arrestingly beautiful. Does Bioscape offer many options for further mangling the sounds i.e What are the benefits of using Bioscape for this as opposed to playing back in other samplers?


it's just great fun to use your own samples, tonal sounds and field recordings for example. the combination makes it interesting. the easy handling. in addition to the loop functions, a time stretch function, the filters, recordable modulation of the effect parameters and the sample parameters...


----------



## el-bo (Jun 30, 2022)

arovane said:


> it's just great fun to use your own samples, tonal sounds and field recordings for example. the combination makes it interesting. the easy handling. in addition to the loop functions, a time stretch function, the filters, recordable modulation of the effect parameters and the sample parameters...


Seems like a very elegant one-stop solution. Looking forward to trying it.

Thanks


----------



## Luftrum (Jun 30, 2022)

arovane said:


> a few soundscapes i've made with Luftrum's wonderful kontakt instrument Bioscape. i used customized samples: field recordings and synthesized sounds to create these immersive and surreal sound landscapes.



That was a very refreshing take on Bioscape arovane, thank you. This alone, was worth the give-away. 

Update: I added the demo to the playlist of Bioscape, with your permission of course?


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 30, 2022)

And here I am, thinking that ambient gets short shrift on VI Control, then arovane releases a beautiful snippet that Luftrum himself deems peachy enough to include in the playlist of Bioscape.


----------



## Luftrum (Oct 11, 2022)

The Luftrum Autumn Sale has started today and it's active for 10 days until October 21. Bioscape is discounted by *40% *during the sale ($159 → $95) so if you are looking to get your hands on Bioscape, maybe now is the time?

Use the code _cozydaysahead _to apply the discount.



https://www.luftrum.com/bioscape/


----------



## zzz00m (Oct 11, 2022)

I can upvote Bioscape! Picked it up in last year's sale! It's a very inspiring Kontakt library!

Maybe not obvious, but you can import your own samples by drag & drop!

_"Bioscape supports drag & drop so you can
import your own recordings and samples
and play them together with the factory
content or create your own distinctive
library, using your own sounds.

To import, just drag & drop a waveform to
the waveform display. User samples will
automatically be mapped to root note C3
and located in the User category."_


----------



## zzz00m (Oct 11, 2022)

If you have a cool sound in Bioscape, and just want to sit back and let it take you for a ride, try plugging it into Wotja 22 (via the Kontakt plugin). Wotja is a generative music system that supports AU3/VST3 Plug-in Hosting.

_"Use it to CREATE live generative music & MIDI, lush drones, ambient soundscapes, music (& text) ideas + so much more. Or just RELAX with 1-tap flows!"_

Bioscape is a perfect sound generator for this!






Wotja® FREE Software for Ambient Generative Music & MIDI


Wotja is a FREE, deep & powerful Generative Music System. Easily create ambient generative music & MIDI or relax with 1-tap 'flows'. AU3/VST3 Host App + Plug-in.



intermorphic.com




They have free and Pro versions, available exclusively in the Microsoft Store, Apple App Store, and Android (Google & Amazon) stores.

Downloads: https://intermorphic.com/wotja/downloads/

Why go Pro? https://intermorphic.com/wotja/help/#pro


----------



## Luftrum (Oct 12, 2022)

zzz00m said:


> Maybe not obvious, but you can import your own samples by drag & drop!


Thank you! Yes, it's a killer feature. Sample drag & drop will also be in Lunaris 2.

Many times I have looked into Wotja, but never took the dive. So many delicious apples to pick from the tree, so few hours of the day...


----------



## zzz00m (Oct 12, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Many times I have looked into Wotja, but never took the dive. So many delicious apples to pick from the tree, so few hours of the day...


Wotja's a very deep program, with a bit of a learning curve. I need to spend more time deep diving, but it can be as simple as hitting play to get started with one of the stock presets. Free to try!

That is how one can become easily hooked!

Although it includes internal sounds, I was experimenting with the VST3 plug-in hosting support, and I selected Bioscape to test it with because both are quite good with drones and rhythmic patterns... interesting stuff when combined!!!

These developers have been at it since 1995 with their SSEYO Koan Pro, followed by Noatikl in 2007. Wotja is an evolution of that. https://intermorphic.com/archive/sseyo/koan/pro/history.html


----------



## finbar (Nov 6, 2022)

Damn, missed this...
Any chance of a Black Friday sale?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 6, 2022)

finbar said:


> Damn, missed this...
> Any chance of a Black Friday sale?


The next sale will be in December



Luftrum said:


> there will not be a separate Black Friday sale but I will have a Winter sale which will begin at the start of December. The Autumn Sale is the only sale before December.


----------



## Luftrum (Nov 22, 2022)

The Patchbay is an authorized Luftrum reseller and they are currently having a sale with 40% off Bioscape. That's the closest thing to a Black Friday discount on Bioscape:

https://thepatchbay.io/product/bioscape-kontakt-instrument/


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 6, 2022)

If you were looking for a discount on Bioscape, look no further! The Luftrum Winter Sale is here and Bioscape is discounted by 40% until December 28 (from $159 → $95). Just use the code _hellosnow _at checkout to apply the discount.



https://www.luftrum.com/bioscape/


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 8, 2022)

*Winter Surprise - but be fast!*

I have hidden a little riddle on luftrum.com somewhere. The first one to find the riddle and post the ANSWER to that riddle (without revealing where the riddle is found, or the riddle itself) will win a free license of either Bioscape or Lunaris 2, of the winner's choice.

Go go go!

_(The riddle is not the one that was part of the audio puzzle/treasure hunt from last year, so you won't find it by searching for 'riddle' on the site.)_


----------



## Gaffable (Dec 8, 2022)

I think the answer to the riddle is time.


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 8, 2022)

Gaffable said:


> I think the answer to the riddle is time.


That was faster than expected, but you are absolutely correct. Congratulations Gaffable! Let me know your email (in a PM or send it to me on [email protected]) and your choice of either Bioscape or Lunaris 2 and I will send it to you right away.


----------



## DoubleTap (Dec 8, 2022)

Crikey, eight minutes! Good going!

Edit: Actually, it looks like it was seven and I can’t add up. :D


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 8, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> That was faster than expected, but you are absolutely correct. Congratulations Gaffable! Let me know your email (in a PM or send it to me on [email protected]) and your choice of either Bioscape or Lunaris 2 and I will send it to you right away.


No chance here as it was 3 AM in the morning…


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 8, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> No chance here as it was 3 AM in the morning…


So, you were out too, then?


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 26, 2022)

Clock is ticking... but the Luftrum Winter Sale is still on for two more days, if you are looking for a discount on Bioscape use the code _hellosnow_ and check out for $95 (down from $159).

https://www.luftrum.com/bioscape/


----------

